# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Einscan-S 3D scanner >  Any success to run the scanner under Bootcamp/Win8 on Macbook Pro ?

## Hugues

Hi guys,

I know Shining 3D told us their program and scanner runs on Windows 64 bit computer and OS, but as i don't have such computer at the moment, i'm trying to make it run on my Macbook pro, running Bootcamp and Windows 8.

The problem is that i cannot manage to get the scanner to display the image output through my HDMI port, using the hdmi to VGA adapter provided by Shining 3D. And I don't have a VGA port on this Mac, bought it last year.

If anyone finds the trick, it would save me (and potentially other Mac users) from having to buy a new laptop.

I manage to install the Eisncan software, it works, i can see the object in the little window on left side, the platform turns, but the calibration fails at the end, because the projector does not project anthing, only a blue screen flashing PC and CVMS or something like this.

I searched online and some people have problems connecting to a projector under bootcamp and windows. Some managed to do it using a thunderbolt to VGA adaptor, i'm not that familiar with this, i think i have a thunderbolt port on my Mac. I might try to buy this adaptor.

It might be a driver problems ? Maybe Einscan installs windows drivers but it's Mac hardaware ? No clue. :Confused:

----------


## neveroddoreven

A passive HDMI to VGA adapter usually only works if the display hardware driving the HDMI port supports switching to VGA analog signaling -- which is unlikely for MacBook.  You could try one of the following:
1) A Mini Displayport to VGA adapter -- these are cheap and many of them work just fine on Macbook.  The ones from Apple work really well, and YMMV with cheaper adapters depending on how finicky the projector/display is that's being connected.  Your Thunderbolt port also serves as a Mini Displayport -- no need to buy Thunderbolt specific hardware.
2) An active HDMI to VGA adapter.  This would do the downconversion to VGA externally.  It would be an extra box and probably more expensive than #1 above (even from Apple).
3) A USB 2.0 to VGA DisplayLink type external video card.  This might not work all that well if the EinScan-S cameras become confused by the brief macroblocking effect that you can see whenever the screen changes.

----------


## Hugues

Thanks, indeed I managed to fix the problem with your solution 1 above.

I can now scan using my Macbook Pro !
Windows 8 under Bootcamp.

I'm using this adapter:
https://www.digitec.ch/en/s1/product...o-cable-363422

----------


## Hugues

> Hi noob here...
> I have just got my Einscan-S and am just trying to get it to work with my MacBook running Windows 8.1 in a Bootcamp partition. I've managed a calibration, can see an image on the turntable, but every time I ask it to scan... the 120 secs progress bar just hangs, the camera doesn't do anything, and I get a Windows has stopped the program dialog box on screen. Has anybody had this issue? 
> After reading this thread, I'll take a look at the .pdf that came with the software download. Just downloading Windows updates on the other desktop at the moment.
> Mike
> PS Using the Thunderbolt port on the MacBook Pro, plus an Apple, as well as low cost generic, Mini Display Port to VGA adapter, and both get past the calibration process OK.


Hey Mike,

i think i had the same also.

I understand the projector does not display the black and white stripes on the object, right ?

If so, it happened to me under two occasions:

- first after the upgrade to version 1.4 of Einscan software. What i did not know is that we have to re-do a calibration after this upgrade. If you don't do it, you have the problem you descirbe. But i understand you managed to calibrate.

- second time was because my main Windows screen (my desktop) was not defined for 800x600 resolution but higher. This had the effect of "pushing" the black&white stripes beyond the projector second screen. Make sure your projector resolution AND your desktop resolution are both in 800x600. AFter you've done so, place a white sheet about 60cm in front of your projector to see what is displayed. If you move your mouse on the projector screen, you should see it right away when you exit your desktop screen through the right with your mouse. Mine did not show right away, it was much further away.

If this fails, try to contact tech support, thread here:
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...lem-Contact-Me


let us know how it goes.

----------


## 24c

Thanks for the quick reply *hugues*, that gives me something to try as I haven't get down to 800x600 on my 17" MacBook. I get the native 1920x1080 and then 1600x1200 when the VGA is connected!  :Smile:  :doh

----------


## Hugues

> Thanks for the quick reply *hugues*, that gives me something to try as I haven't get down to 800x600 on my 17" MacBook. I get the native 1920x1080 and then 1600x1200 when the VGA is connected!  :doh


...and that reminds me i could not go down initially to 800x600, it was not available in the list. But there is a way to "force" it, it's described in .pdf file that comes with executable.

----------


## 24c

OK *Hugues*, I've reset both screens VGA disconnected & VGA connected to 800x600 by using the Windows* Advanced Settings>Adapter>List All Modes* in the Display Control Panel. Did you *Extend displays* or use *Duplicate these displays* in the Screen Resolution Control Panel. I'm displaying in the *1|2 Multiple Monitors* mode
Recalibration done and program is still hanging. I just get the alternating text "PC" & "CVBS" when I use a white card.
 You are using a MacBook Pro & Mini DP to VGA adaptor aren't you?
Edit: I looked at the .pdf and it was quite confusing with the Chinese character text and little English, especially to a non Windows type like me.  :Smile:

----------


## Hugues

> OK *Hugues*, I've reset both screens VGA disconnected & VGA connected to 800x600 by using the Windows* Advanced Settings>Adapter>List All Modes* in the Display Control Panel. Did you *Extend displays* or use *Duplicate these displays* in the Screen Resolution Control Panel. I'm displaying in the *1|2 Multiple Monitors* mode
> Recalibration done and program is still hanging. I just get the alternating text "PC" & "CVBS" when I use a white card.
>  You are using a MacBook Pro & Mini DP to VGA adaptor aren't you?
> Edit: I looked at the .pdf and it was quite confusing with the Chinese character text and little English, especially to a non Windows type like me.



You have to extend displays, not duplicate. And your main display is your desktop, there is a little checkbox below.

I had the PC & CVBS text at the beginning when i was using the HDMI to VGA adapter provided by Einscan, that did not work under bootcamp/MAc. But i understand you are using the MiniDP to VGA converter. I'm using this one.

Post some printscreens of your windows display settings, i'll compare to mine.

----------


## 24c

Hi again *Hugues
*Screenshots
main_display.jpgsecond_display.jpg
Thanks for your help with this
Mike

----------


## Hugues

> Hi again *Hugues
> *Screenshots
> ..
> Thanks for your help with this
> Mike


I see some differences, but i'm not sure this is the problem:
- in screen 1, i have "Color LCD" for my Display, you have "Mobile PC Display". Your screen 1 is your Macbook screen ? or you have another external screen connected ? if you have one, disconnect it and use your Macbook as screen 1, so we have the same setup.
- in screen 2, i have LCD_VGA as display, you have Generic non_pnp monitor. Not sure if this is a problem, and i remember this seems to be in line with Einscan instructions. But who knows, maybe under bootcamp it makes a difference.

ALso, to be sure your display port, cable and projector are working, boot under OS and extend your desktop to see if you can display anything with the projector under OS.

Which display port you are using ? I0m using the one on the left, just next to the power plug, because there are 2 on that side (macbook pro retina)


Hugues

----------


## 24c

Hi again Hugues I'll give it a try.
I'm using the Thunderbolt port on the Early 2011 MacBook Pro 17". I can't connect an external screen, as I only have one Thunderbolt port. 
The main display aka screen 1 is the MacBook screen. 
I will see if there any other monitor options, but the Device Manager is reporting the same names aka Generic non_pnp monitor  :Smile: 
Thanks again
Mike

----------


## 24c

einscan_app_window.jpgJust to explain a little more this is all I see in my desktop when I open the Einscan app...
einscan_app_window.jpg

----------


## Hugues

This is what i see also, there are 2 hidden buttons down left under the camera picture, if you pass your mouse on them, you can click.

Also, please feed-back on all the points i gave previously. boot in OS and check if the projector is working

----------


## 24c

> This is what i see also, there are 2 hidden buttons down left under the camera picture, if you pass your mouse on them, you can click.



That's good to know I have the same, will check the OS X boot now...

----------


## 24c

Well Hugues, I booted in OS X, and it just sees a VGA Display in System Preferences

displays_osx.jpg

Did you use any OS X software to check the projector out?

----------


## Hugues

> Well Hugues, I booted in OS X, and it just sees a VGA Display in System Preferences
> 
> displays_osx.jpg
> 
> Did you use any OS X software to check the projector out?


i cannot remember the details, but i'm almost sure i had it to work under OS, it's been a month or two now. silly question but just in case, you have switched on the projector of course.

----------


## 24c

Hugues, thanks for all your help.

First off you don't need to set the display screen to 800x600, you can revert to a native resolution (1920x1080 for me) on the desktop BUT you must apply 800x600 to the projector or "VGA Display"
I'm scanning at the moment....( OK I've moved the scanner fiddling with the connector) .. so it's not good.

first_miscalibrated_scan.jpg

 It was a bad connection on the cable at the scanner end. I just wiggled the connector and tried to tighten the screws some more at the VGA plug, and the projector went bright white.
Then I closed the program, and hey presto it didn't lock out.

So for anyone else ...the important thing is to set the "second display" aka the VGA display to 800x600 otherwise it won't display the right white light patterns/stripes etc

When I am working on stuff, I find it always the simple things that catch us out, but if it wasn't for your posts, I wouldn't have understood how this thing works! 

Many thanks... and it's a Sunday
Mike

----------


## Hugues

Great you found it, and i will try to bring my desktop back to higher resolution, 800x600 kind of suck.

Don't forget to use some talc on shinny or black objects, it helps a lot. I use Cyclododecane Spray 400 ml

----------


## 24c

Yep, 800x600 for the Desktop sucks totally : :Wink: 
Glad I could pay you back a little. What fooled me was the scanner projector wasn't very bright, and I'd once seen some patterns before (maybe a YouTube video)
I think the guys could make a better worksheet to explain what you should see. I'll make a tab on my website anyway, as I'll blog my efforts. 
I did buy a Matter & Form, and I had to spray the objects with that too, but I sent it back as it was useless, however it did do colour.
This is starting to show promise  :Embarrassment: 
I plan on using 3DCoat too to reduce mesh sizes, so I can chuck it into my CAD, as it has a limit on the sizes it can convert.
I see what you mean about their meshing too. :eek
It'd be nice to access the raw point cloud data. More reading later, but at least I have a working 3D scanner connected to my MacBook now.  :Cool:

----------


## Hugues

you can access the raw point cloud data, well, the aligned point cloud data, when you save, you can save by default as stl, but you can also change to ascii file, i think it's called, this is the point cloud data.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

You can use the button of Identify to show the number of the screen.
So you can tell which is you desktop and which is belong to the scanner.
and the screen of your PC, need to be the mainscreen.
mainscreen should be on the left, second one be the left next to the main one.
their upside  need to be in one line.
and you needn't set the mainscreen to 800x600.
Thanks.

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Please make sure the Mac has discrete video card,  if not ,I am not sure it will work.
With Windows, we can see from the device manager.
There is a item called Display adaptors, if you can't find other device except Intel's.
It means it has not discrete video card.
And you need change to another pc.

----------


## 24c

*Alfred* or Yang
All MacBook Pro have discrete cards built in, and mine has a Radeon 6750M. The only ones that don't are the ones that start with and only have Intel HD graphics listed in their specifications.
This extra card allow you to drive an additional monitor (or your VGA projector in your scanner), but you have to use a Mini DisplayPort adapter to access this ability. In my case the MacBook has a Thunderbolt port, and the right adapter will get you a VGA output!  :Smile: 
This is the screen you need to see in Windows 8.1, and it's accessed via *PC settings>PC and devices>Display*. As long as you see a set up like this, display 2 being 800x600 60Hz (set under Advanced Settings), then you are good to go. 
Windows8_display_settings.jpg

Also as Hugues said, you need to use the *Extend these displays* setting too.
Your instructions were slightly confusing, more so for me, as I didn't understand the operation of your scanner. However, now that I do, I know I can use an older 27" iMac with your scanner, as well as a later version, another screen, plus your scanner in a daisy chain!  :Smile: 
My next task will be to get a legacy iMac to work, and we'll see what else I'll manage too.

Hope this helps you guys
Here's a test scan
torsion_bar_cover_render.jpg
Mike

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

Good news, and any problem you have met, you can cotact me.
my email is yangjianlong@shining3d.com

----------


## Harry Cayne

Hi 24c,
I have the very same early 2011 MBP with the same VGA cards but when I installed the Bootcamp drivers on the windows 8.1 the screen blacked out and I had to delete the Radeon drivers in safe mode to have picture plus sound is not working at all . What version of windows do you have and what kind of drivers are you using? I decided to switch to parallels even though a virtual windows is weaker, do you think my Einscan gona work on parallels? thanks

----------


## Alfred_technical_support

win7 64bit\win 8 64bit\win 10 64bit
bootcamp is designed for mac with cpu of intel.

----------


## 24c

Harry,

I have Windows 8.1 Pro, but updated the BootCamp to the latest version from the Apple website...just booting up now in OS X to get the version number. It was BootCamp 5 with the 31 January 2014 date for the folders. There was an update from the BootCamp that came with my 2011 MacBook Pro, and it something like 5.1xxxxx. https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=en_US

I never had a black screen, until the initial start up just before the Windows 8.1 logo comes on screen. I had everything unplugged at the install, only added stuff after completed.

Hope this helps
Mike

----------


## Harry Cayne

[QUOTE=24c;66572]Harry,

I have Windows 8.1 Pro, but updated the BootCamp to the latest version from the Apple website...just booting up now in OS X to get the version number. It was BootCamp 5 with the 31 January 2014 date for the folders. There was an update from the BootCamp that came with my 2011 MacBook Pro, and it something like 5.1xxxxx. https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1720?locale=en_US

Thanks Mike, so you would recommend running the scanner on windows 8.1 pro under Bootcamp 5.1.5621 rather than  on Parallels 10 or 11?

----------


## 24c

Hi again,

Yes Harry, we both (Hugues & I) know this works...and it behaves as expected. If your MacBook is older like mine, and I think you said it was, then you can't use 10 according to the Apple website.I replied to your other thread too.  :Frown: 

Mike

----------

